# Found a pigeon up for adoption Milton, ON, Canada



## Catlady (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! Need some help. I found a pigeon 5 months ago, with majorly clipped wings and tail. She had a big bald spot on her head, and a milky white, numberless tag on her legs.
I tried to look up and see if she belonged to anyone through the Canadian Pigeon Association site, but could not find anyone. I even put up posters to see if anyone would claim her, but no one did.
She is a beautiful white bird, whose feathers have now finally all grown in (a little ways more to go for the tail), but Im having a hard time keeping up with cleaning up all the bird poop (she wasn't caged)
Im looking for her to get adopted in a home more suitable for her.
Plz contact me if anyone is interested.
I live in Milton, ON, Canada


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird. Can you post a picture of this lovely girl?

I will move your thread to the adoption section.*


----------



## Catlady (Sep 22, 2013)

This her just after I found her....


----------



## Catlady (Sep 22, 2013)

will put up a more recent one a little bit later.....


----------



## Catlady (Sep 22, 2013)

no pigeon...im still looking for a home for her.
as far as being tame...she usually minds her own business and keeps to herself. she hasn't really bonded with us, but the fact that we're not home during the day might contribute to it. 
im putting up more pix in the next post!


----------



## Catlady (Sep 22, 2013)

these are her more recent pics...her tail is almost in...just a few more feathers to go!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty bird.


----------

